# Tren Ace update



## Texan69 (Aug 16, 2022)

10 days into my blast with tren Ace. Ended up doing 120mg a week (40mg 3x weekly) 
400 test c and 400 mast e 

Strength is up already. Nothing crazy but have added a few pounds to all my lifts and or reps. Worked up to 130’s on db incline the other day. That is a Pr for me. Don’t laugh…. 

Pumps…nothing noticeable 
Scale is up two pounds but I’ve also upped my calories. 

Sleep. I sleep great could sleep all day. I do wake up once in the middle of the night very alert and full of energy but I just use that time to go scarf down extra calories watch tv and then I’m right back to sleep. 

No sweats. 
My breathing is already fucked. I gasp for air after each set like I’m a beached whale. A gym buddy even asked me if I was ok today apparently I was breathing so hard he thought I was having a medical episode lol. 

No tren cough but very metallic Taste in mouth and a weird sensation in the Lungs right after I pin. 

Appetite: no change 
Sex drive: I could fuck a hole in the middle of the road right now. I had a new girl over the other day no issues getting it up. But I could not finish to save my life but she wasn’t also that hot (tren goggles) 

I am a bit irritable but I’m also more happy. 
Like shit bothers me quick but I don’t have the urge to be a dick if anything I’m nicer. But I was at the grocery store today and Stuck behind this college age girl who I swore was the slowest walker on the planet. Shit had me so irritated but I didn’t feel angry just annoyed. 

I am tired af during the day but once i get to the gym I’m fine. I was feeling like I was having low blood sugar the first few days so I upped my carbs significantly and so far the last two days that has seemed to really help. 

Brb gotta go find a hole to smash before my shift


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 16, 2022)

How is blood pressure and heart rate?


----------



## TomJ (Aug 16, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> 10 days into my blast with tren Ace. Ended up doing 120mg a week (40mg 3x weekly)
> 400 test c and 400 mast e
> 
> Strength is up already. Nothing crazy but have added a few pounds to all my lifts and or reps. Worked up to 130’s on db incline the other day. That is a Pr for me. Don’t laugh….
> ...



I never got that taste or the cough from my last experiment from tren or my current contest prep use. I wonder if sources have anything to do with it, since I've used the same source both times, but I'm almost out of that and then I'm onto a new sources tren a. Hopefully I still don't get the cough, taste or lung stuff. 

Last time tren turned me into a full on deviant. Abusing bumble and tinder juggling like 3-4 casual dates/fwb at a time. It got bad enough that I had to stop myself a lot because I was literally spending too much on gas going to a new chicks place every night, and none of them lived far. 

I didnt notice any mental sides from tren last time or this time so far. But perhaps I react similarly to you. I have noticed my patience for some things has gone down, especially things not going smoothly or efficiently, but that could also be the armodafinil I've been experimenting with. I definitely feel the same positives on tren both times, I'm far more social and conversational with people Ive noticed. 

It's interesting how wildly different some individuals response is to tren

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 16, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> How is blood pressure and heart rate?


I need to check my BP.. no signs of it being high. Been taking Cialis Daily.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 16, 2022)

You are running a low dose is why, keep it that way.

Tren  cough could be just luck, I only gof it maybe 3 times.

You up the tren you'll see much more sides, but why do that if all is good!

There is a fine line with dosing  tren from feeling great to like shit.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 16, 2022)

Ya if all goes well I may try a few weeks ar 200mg a week but from 120-200 the benefits vs sides may not be worth it. I got a 10ml vial and I didn’t plan to use more than this so I’m looking at just shy of 10 weeks if I do 120mg a week. Basically 8 weeks. I think that would be a good first run with the tren.

Obviously I don’t expect crazy gains from 8 weeks at 120mg a week. But I think it’s a good experience to learn how my body will react and see if maybe in the spring I can try and higher dose.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 16, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Strength is up already. Nothing crazy but have added a few pounds to all my lifts and or reps. Worked up to 130’s on db incline the other day. That is a Pr for me. Don’t laugh….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off who laughs at 130lb incline dumbbell presses especially at your relatively light body weight. That is very impressive. 

Secondly, if this is how you feel at the grocery store I’m beginning to think my body makes its own tren as this is my natural state all the time   Fucking people are idiots, everywhere, all the damn time!


----------



## CJ (Aug 16, 2022)

I've gotten the metallic taste before, it's like you have a bunch of coins in your mouth. 😂

Didn't affect my cardio, it actually improved on it, but it could've just been I had a lower baseline.  🤷‍♂️

Definitely hit my resting HR a marginal amount though, maybe 5-10 bpm's. Can't be certain of BP, as I was still losing weight after I dropped the Tren. Can't say for certain which one it was.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> I've gotten the metallic taste before, it's like you have a bunch of coins in your mouth.
> 
> Didn't affect my cardio, it actually improved on it, but it could've just been I had a lower baseline.
> 
> Definitely hit my resting HR a marginal amount though, maybe 5-10 bpm's. Can't be certain of BP, as I was still losing weight after I dropped the Tren. Can't say for certain which one it was.


Same here on 359 tren. 
Although that could be just because of how much cardio I'm doing during this prep that my cardiovascular health is just better. 

Before, in the off season 20m on the treadmill, 3 speed 4-5 incline and my HR would be 130+ and I'd be sweating like a pig. 

Now I almost can't use the treadmill because even at 3.5 speed at a 7-8 my HR doesn't go over 115. 

And thats faster, with clen, with my morning coffee, and on armodafinil (which may or may not increase some people's heart rate, not really sure) 

Resting HR is even better

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> I've gotten the metallic taste before, it's like you have a bunch of coins in your mouth. 😂
> 
> Didn't affect my cardio, it actually improved on it, but it could've just been I had a lower baseline.  🤷‍♂️
> 
> Definitely hit my resting HR a marginal amount though, maybe 5-10 bpm's. Can't be certain of BP, as I was still losing weight after I dropped the Tren. Can't say for certain which one it was.


Even if I don't get a cough I still taste it in my mouth , can smell it on my breath. I jump right on the stationary bike after I pin and 10 min in it's gone. Not sure if it clears on its own in that time or if the breathing heavy helps. 

I have noticed like Tom said the more cardio I added the lower my heart rate got for sure , I had stupid high heart rate in the beginning , 160 170bpm. 5 weeks later doing 20 miles on the bike , 10 miles in the morning fasted , 10 at night after supper. I've got all I can do to get my heart rate and hold it above 130 , 135.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 16, 2022)

My resting heart rate doesn’t seem to be high but after each set it def feels like I’m going to have a heart attack for about 30 seconds..rather scary but it dies down till the next set. I feel like each set is a coin flip of cardiac arrest. But my cardio is absolute shit right now


----------



## Yano (Aug 16, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> My resting heart rate doesn’t seem to be high but after each set it def feels like I’m going to have a heart attack for about 30 seconds..rather scary but it dies down till the next set. I feel like each set is a coin flip of cardiac arrest. But my cardio is absolute shit right now


Thats how I was when I started the biking , just did a mile at a time and kept adding to it as I felt comfortable , test tren drol I was starting to run out of breath just trying to jog up the stairs to get socks


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> First off who laughs at 130lb incline dumbbell presses especially at your relatively light body weight. That is very impressive.
> 
> Secondly, if this is how you feel at the grocery store I’m beginning to think my body makes its own tren as this is my natural state all the time   Fucking people are idiots, everywhere, all the damn time!


Lol well so I did 100’sx10 easy/ 110’sx8 easy/ 120x6  hard but has 3 reps left prolly and then 130’s x2 almost got the third but failed. Good slow reps fill range of motion.

I think with a spotter for a lift off and maybe just doing a few sets To warm up then going to the 130’s May be able to get 4-5. Either way I never hit the 130’s so win for me 

When I say the other sets were easy I mean I had 4 reps or so left. Def still challenging


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> Thats how I was when I started the biking , just did a mile at a time and kept adding to it as I felt comfortable , test tren drol I was starting to run out of breath just trying to jog up the stairs to get socks


I need to add cardio in. I just have such a hard time gaining I’m even back my volume off
Trying to burn the least amount of calories I can lol. Here was me earlier today


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Glad to see it’s working well for you Tex. I love the shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 16, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> You are running a low dose is why, keep it that way.
> 
> Tren  cough could be just luck, I only gof it maybe 3 times.
> 
> ...



Only got actual Tren Cough once
But then again, ive only run Tren Ace twice, but that sure was a lot of pinning.

Had that lovely gauicol taste a few times though


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Only got actual Tren Cough once
> But then again, ive only run Tren Ace twice, but that sure was a lot of pinning.
> 
> Had that lovely gauicol taste a few times though


Guaiacol? The BB has a taste too. A good brewer won’t need guaiacol to get TrenA to hold.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Guaiacol? The BB has a taste too. A good brewer won’t need guaiacol to get TrenA to hold.



Usually if I get that taste in my mouth, the cough is coming in seconds. I hate that shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Guaiacol? The BB has a taste too. A good brewer won’t need guaiacol to get TrenA to hold.



Now correct me if what I've been told is wrong, since im no brewer.
Tren A doesnt need GC to hold.
BUT its cloudy without a little bit of GC for some reason or another.
Even guys who make really good 200mg Primo without a lot of PIP tell me that as well.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Guaiacol? The BB has a taste too. A good brewer won’t need guaiacol to get TrenA to hold.



I was under the same impression. Brewers keep mentioning the raws out of China turn cloudy without guicol


----------



## TomJ (Aug 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Now correct me if what I've been told is wrong, since im no brewer.
> Tren A doesnt need GC to hold.
> BUT its cloudy without a little bit of GC for some reason or another.
> Even guys who make really good 200mg Primo without a lot of PIP tell me that as well.


I've recently had a discussion about this with a brewer. 
My understanding, from what I gathered from him, is that tren a raws have a tendency to oxidize easily if they aren't very high quality or handled/packaged properly. Which is what causes the cloudiness and why a little gc is used. 

My understanding/what I took from the conversation could be totally off base but that's what I got. 

You know this brewer, you can see tren with a bit of gc on his list currently, so he may be able to explain better than my smooth brain understanding 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 16, 2022)

Guaiacol is used only when the raws have too much moisture, the color of the raws will tell you this, when it's bad it will crash out during filtration.

They don't alway have access to a machine needed for the final process of drying it out.

The raws should look just like tren e without the shinniness, when it's darker your going to have issues of cloudiness and sludgging.

An extremely small amount of Guaiacol can help a little but not much should be used, it's not TNE.

Guaiacol is not needed but can lessen the effects of too much moisture.

Believe it or not heating the raws isn't the answer with tren a, tren a doesn't like too much heat.

When they send out raws with too much moister it becomes pure hell for the brewer, most IMO can't figure it out and trash it while others end up with great stuff that needs more attention.

I'm not making this stuff up, it's the same answers I have gotten from engineers for years.

Moisture sucks and I've only dealt with it in tren a raws.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I was under the same impression. Brewers keep mentioning the raws out of China turn cloudy without guicol


That sucks. They’re getting crap raws. Guarantee if that really got tested it would be Tren no ester in it which does need guaiacol to hold.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That sucks. They’re getting crap raws. Guarantee if that really got tested it would be Tren no ester in it which does need guaiacol to hold.




Man I really hope that isn't the case. It does make me think it's worth the time to check it out.  

Do you think it's similar to the BA BB ratios most ugl's use, just to cover their ass?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 16, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Moisture sucks and I've only dealt with it in tren a raws



Why only tren A? You would think this problem would show up across the board?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Why only tren A? You would think this problem would show up across the board?


Water is used to wash it out as one of the final processes, this is where invisible moisture remains if not fully dried out properly.

It does not effect the potency and some of the best stuff throughout the years you'll here from very experienced lifters was purple sludgging stuff or orange juice looking stuff.

Tren A has always been an exception with lifters when it comes to these issues. Just like crashing test cyp.

People just don't know enough and panic but always get told lies by shaddy people also.

You can't just fix moisture in tren a raws!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 16, 2022)

The cough also can be caused with other  ompounds, I think TPP and NPP were some that did it to me more then tren but not even close to as severe as tren, not in the same ball park.

Taste, lungs and smell as well.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 16, 2022)

The cough just depends on the person. I used a bottle and a half of some tren Ace and just got the cough on one pin. Gave what was left to a buddy and he got it every single time he pinned. Scared him because he didn’t know what tren cough was. He calls me wheezing asking if his heart was gonna bust 🤣


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> The cough just depends on the person. I used a bottle and a half of some tren Ace and just got the cough on one pin. Gave what was left to a buddy and he got it every single time he pinned. Scared him because he didn’t know what tren cough was. He calls me wheezing asking if his heart was gonna bust



Lmao that shit ain’t no joke. I thought I was gonna die once too. I was certain I injected a vein or something. It lasted like 5 mins, all light headed and disoriented, sweating bullets, I had to lay down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 17, 2022)

So the shortness of breath was intense this morning at the gym…I thought I was gonna meet Jesus.. I saw white and thought I was gonna pass out for a few seconds. Not gonna lie it was a bit scary lol. 
Mood is actually pretty good. Feel the urge to flirt with any female doesn’t matter how ugly lol. Overall feeling pretty good on kt


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> So the shortness of breath was intense this morning at the gym…I thought I was gonna meet Jesus.. I saw white and thought I was gonna pass out for a few seconds. Not gonna lie it was a bit scary lol.
> Mood is actually pretty good. Feel the urge to flirt with any female doesn’t matter how ugly lol. Overall feeling pretty good on kt



Lmao anddddd that right there is how you know you have good quality tren 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 17, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> So the shortness of breath was intense this morning at the gym…I thought I was gonna meet Jesus.. I saw white and thought I was gonna pass out for a few seconds. Not gonna lie it was a bit scary lol.
> Mood is actually pretty good. Feel the urge to flirt with any female doesn’t matter how ugly lol. Overall feeling pretty good on kt



Gotta love Tren
Look amazing but need a break after climbing the stairs.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gotta love Tren
> Look amazing but need a break after climbing the stairs.


Am I going to die?  Like fuckkkkk
I have an inhaler I am gonna start hitting at the gym haha


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 17, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Am I going to die?  Like fuckkkkk
> I have an inhaler I am gonna start hitting at the gym haha



One of the reasons i TRY (And fail) to stay away from Tren for sure.
Last run, i had to run low dose Albuterol to go for a run, not good for the heart.
That and Cardarine helped immensely.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> One of the reasons i TRY (And fail) to stay away from Tren for sure.
> Last run, i had to run low dose Albuterol to go for a run, not good for the heart.
> That and Cardarine helped immensely.



That being said
I call my Tren stack the
"Probably going to have a heart attack... and if i dont, definitely cancer" Stack

Worth it


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gotta love Tren
> Look amazing but need a break after climbing the stairs.


I was gasping for air talking to suspects…my supervisors gonna watch my body camera and all he’s gonna hear is my ass fighting for my life huffing and puffing just trying to make a sentence


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That being said
> I call my Tren stack the
> "Probably going to have a heart attack... and if i dont, definitely cancer" Stack
> 
> Worth it


If you die at least you will look and feel sexy


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 17, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> I was gasping for air talking to suspects…my supervisors gonna watch my body camera and all he’s gonna hear is my ass fighting for my life huffing and puffing just trying to make a sentence



Lmao
A Officer friend of mine was the same on Tren
Couldnt stop laughing when he told me
"Yeah this fucking crackhead started running for it... i took 3 steps and realized... im on Tren....hard no.... looks like hes getting away today"


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

It’s the worst after some good sex. I about have to start up my nebulizer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 17, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lmao
> A Officer friend of mine was the same on Tren
> Couldnt stop laughing when he told me
> "Yeah this fucking crackhead started running for it... i took 3 steps and realized... im on Tren....hard no.... looks like hes getting away today"


Thank god for that taser. Quick draw that thang and let ‘em right the lighting for a few


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> It’s the worst after some good sex. I about have to start up my nebulizer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted to fuck for hours but my lungs said “2 minutes take it or leave it”


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I wanted to fuck for hours but my lungs said “2 minutes take it or leave it”



I can’t stop though lmao. I’ll die panting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 17, 2022)

Nice progress, keep up the great work!


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I wanted to fuck for hours but my lungs said “2 minutes take it or leave it”


I just tell hey babe I wanna make it intimate let’s go slow… they are all awwww your too sweet


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 17, 2022)

Flyingdragon said:


> Nice progress, keep up the great work!


Thanks bro


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 19, 2022)

Feeling pretty good still the only bad side effect really is the extreme shortness of breath during my workouts. I almost passed out today. It feels like an elephant is on my chest and my heart rate elevates very high for a little after each set. Def feels like I’m gonna die. Strength is up though. Scale hasn’t moved at all even with the increased cals 
Tomorrow will be 15 days in. 

Is it normal for the shortness of breath to be pretty severe. I’ve always know it’s a side. I’m seeing white and stars and gasping for air lol


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Is it normal for the shortness of breath to be pretty severe. I’ve always know it’s a side. I’m seeing white and stars and gasping for air lol


I've never had that side effect. That sucks.


----------



## Yano (Aug 19, 2022)

I ride 20 miles a day on stationary bike huffing n puffing my fat ass off and wow thank God I got no breathing issues. Soon as I pin i jump right on the bike try to blow all that out of my lungs .. not sure if it helps or not.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> I've never had that side effect. That sucks.


Dude it’s bad, honestly it feels like I’m gonna black out lol. Kinda scary Def cutting back the intensity on leg day. Safe to say squats are not on the agenda while on tren sadly


----------



## TomJ (Aug 19, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Feeling pretty good still the only bad side effect really is the extreme shortness of breath during my workouts. I almost passed out today. It feels like an elephant is on my chest and my heart rate elevates very high for a little after each set. Def feels like I’m gonna die. Strength is up though. Scale hasn’t moved at all even with the increased cals
> Tomorrow will be 15 days in.
> 
> Is it normal for the shortness of breath to be pretty severe. I’ve always know it’s a side. I’m seeing white and stars and gasping for air lol


I don't get that at all. No hearts rate changes or shortness of breath for me, definitely no stars

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 19, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Dude it’s bad, honestly it feels like I’m gonna black out lol. Kinda scary Def cutting back the intensity on leg day. Safe to say squats are not on the agenda while on tren sadly



Never close to that bad
Yeah, it definitely has an effect on cardio
But i can still jog for 20 to 30 minutes without feeling like im going to pass out

EDIT
Id cease the tren if i had that experience


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Dude it’s bad, honestly it feels like I’m gonna black out lol. Kinda scary Def cutting back the intensity on leg day. Safe to say squats are not on the agenda while on tren sadly


Maybe just drop it.

If it's affecting your workouts that badly, the juice might not be worth the squeeze.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

It’s never been that bad for me but I do get shortness of breath, often. Even tying my shoes. You’re running it pretty low too right? Around 300? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> It’s never been that bad for me but I do get shortness of breath, often. Even tying my shoes. You’re running it pretty low too right? Around 300?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only 120 mg/wk


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Now correct me if what I've been told is wrong, since im no brewer.
> Tren A doesnt need GC to hold.
> BUT its cloudy without a little bit of GC for some reason or another.
> Even guys who make really good 200mg Primo without a lot of PIP tell me that as well.


If you're brewer needs that for any reason in tren they shouldn't be brewing


----------



## Yano (Aug 19, 2022)

I mean I have some natural shortness of breath from years of smoking 2 n 3 packs a day I suppose then quitting but still smoking herb. But with the daily biking so far its kept my pipes open. An ive been running it 11 weeks now 8 at 300. 

Dude seriously like CJ said if you're feeling like blacking out and seeing stars n shit , put that on a shelf and forget about it why take the risk.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Only 120 mg/wk



Holy shit, that’s incredibly low to feel that. I would drop it too. It’s not even close to that bad for me at 350 a week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 19, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Dude it’s bad, honestly it feels like I’m gonna black out lol. Kinda scary Def cutting back the intensity on leg day. Safe to say squats are not on the agenda while on tren sadly


How long has it been since you last donated blood?

120 mg/Tren is barely anything. Tren has a slight effect on cardio according to broscience. You might be working yourself up about it.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 19, 2022)

Sounds like that little dose of tren is hitting you hard. If I couldn’t breathe I would give it up. Lots of other compounds


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 19, 2022)

I once ran tren a at 700 mg/wk cholesterol was in the 400s


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How long has it been since you last donated blood?
> 
> 120 mg/Tren is barely anything. Tren has a slight effect on cardio according to broscience. You might be working yourself up about it.


Ya true anxiety can def fuck you.
I donated last week. I got a letter form my doc to let me donate every week also if I need so will prolly go here within the month to donate again
My levels were 47 when I went so still in range. High end I guess but still in range


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 19, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Sounds like that little dose of tren is hitting you hard. If I couldn’t breathe I would give it up. Lots of other compounds


So it only last like 20-30 seconds and then I get it under control. I may try focusing on better breathing during my lifts. But ya if it gets any worse I think you got a good point 
Gains over health is never a good call. Only got one heart


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 19, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> So it only last like 20-30 seconds and then I get it under control. I may try focusing on better breathing during my lifts. But ya if it gets any worse I think you got a good point
> Gains over health is never a good call. Only got one heart



I just do t think tren is all it’s cracked up to be. It’s a powerful compound no doubt, but it’s not like it’s the be all end all steroid.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I just do t think tren is all it’s cracked up to be. It’s a powerful compound no doubt, but it’s not like it’s the be all end all steroid.



And it’s so different for everyone. I’d really like to try trest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> And it’s so different for everyone. I’d really like to try trest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Right. I’m very resistant to any drugs, period. I could take a powerful pain killer and never even know it. Same with anabolics. I just got crap genetics as far as response to gear. I’ve ran em all sky high and not much effect.

I get my best results when I’ve got my diet and sleep dialed in, with lower doses. Just above trt range pretty much

Now what I did get a lot out of was Anadrol but it’s also the only compound that gives me gyno. Wish I could take it


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Right. I’m very resistant to any drugs, period. I could take a powerful pain killer and never even know it. Same with anabolics. I just got crap genetics as far as response to gear. I’ve ran em all sky high and not much effect.
> 
> I get my best results when I’ve got my diet and sleep dialed in, with lower doses. Just above trt range pretty much
> 
> Now what I did get a lot out of was Anadrol but it’s also the only compound that gives me gyno. Wish I could take it



Damn that’s shitty. The one that really works, fucks you. Is that even with AI’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> And it’s so different for everyone. I’d really like to try trest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trest is cool minus the fact it made my nipple leak


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Trest is cool minus the fact it made my nipple leak



Damn that’s wild. Science man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> And it’s so different for everyone. I’d really like to try trest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I played with trest for a short while during my cruise at a very low dose and felt great from it. but i didnt run with it long because who wants to pin daily on a cruise.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I played with trest for a short while during my cruise at a very low dose and felt great from it. but i didnt run with it long because who wants to pin daily on a cruise.



Yeah that would suck. I’ve heard great things about it. I’ve always wondered how I would respond to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah that would suck. I’ve heard great things about it. I’ve always wondered how I would respond to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might try it again some day if i can find a good source of trest E. 
But for now the vials of A are just gonna collect dust in my collection, the compound sounds too hard to manage on a blast dose from what i hear.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Trest is cool minus the fact it made my nipple leak



What was the blast that made your nipple lactate?


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> What was the blast that made your nipple lactate?


Too much man.....it was all just too much


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Too much man.....it was all just too much


You should have taken advantage of it and fed the family! Think how swole they all would have got!


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> You should have taken advantage of it and fed the family! Think how swole they all would have got!


That's true. Anabolic man breast milk.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> That's true. Anabolic man breast milk.


Shit, bottle it and sell it! You could call it Muscle Man Milk. Anabolic milk that comes from a um natural source.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Shit, bottle it and sell it! You could call it Muscle Man Milk. Anabolic milk that comes from a um natural source.


I'm Greek so it'll taste like olives and lamb nobody wants that


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 19, 2022)

BP is 152/82 using the machine at the grocery store idk if the cuff was too small 
This is pretty high for me I don’t have a history of high Bp. 

Gonna get a paramedic friend to check me manually later when she gets back to work


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> BP is 152/82 using the machine at the grocery store idk if the cuff was too small
> This is pretty high for me I don’t have a history of high Bp.
> 
> Gonna get a paramedic friend to check me manually later when she gets back to work


Bro just quit lol


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Bro just quit lol


Just quit what?
That’s literally not that high.

If your insinuating I’m freaking out. I’m just logging my first run at tren. Keeping an eye on important things like BP makes you sha I should just quit ? Actually feeling great other than getting winded like a fat asthmatic


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Just quit what?
> That’s literally not that high.
> 
> If your insinuating I’m freaking out. I’m just logging my first run at tren. Keeping an eye on important things like BP makes you sha I should just quit ? Actually feeling great other than getting winded like a fat asthmatic


How much do you weigh??? Your on 120 mgs of tren a a week correct? If I'm wrong I sincerely apologize if I'm correct you literally shouldn't feel any negative effects at that dose. Your wind should be fine you BP shouldn't move. 120 mgs of tren is almost nothing. If your less then say 280 that BP sucks. Again I apologize if I misquoted anything or got your numbers wrong I'm not thumbing back. There is no drug worth taking if your health is effected in a negative manner.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> How much do you weigh??? Your on 120 mgs of tren a a week correct? If I'm wrong I sincerely apologize if I'm correct you literally shouldn't feel any negative effects at that dose. Your wind should be fine you BP shouldn't move. 120 mgs of tren is almost nothing. If your less then say 280 that BP sucks. Again I apologize if I misquoted anything or got your numbers wrong I'm not thumbing back. There is no drug worth taking if your health is effected in a negative manner.


Yessir 120mg

I also work nights shit sleep today  had a irritating afternoon so could be up from that. Gonna re test with good rest and before I take any caffeine


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm Greek so it'll taste like olives and lamb nobody wants that



Lamb?
@Human_Backhoe would suck that lamb milk straight from the source



Texan69 said:


> Just quit what?
> That’s literally not that high.
> 
> If your insinuating I’m freaking out. I’m just logging my first run at tren. Keeping an eye on important things like BP makes you sha I should just quit ? Actually feeling great other than getting winded like a fat asthmatic



Youre looking great

Yeah, id juat quit tho if i had those cardio sides.
If i cant go for a solid run, i say fuck it


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> BP is 152/82 using the machine at the grocery store idk if the cuff was too small
> This is pretty high for me I don’t have a history of high Bp.
> 
> Gonna get a paramedic friend to check me manually later when she gets back to work



Yeah man get a manual check. A lot of those machines won’t read arms like yours accurately. Mines always off on machines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 20, 2022)

Figuring I used to use tren in nearly every cycle, I've had the cough a few times.. no remedy works better then sticking your head in the freezer and breathing in that ice cold air.. constricting those bronchial pulmonary capillaries, cough goes away real quick.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

Got my hands on an albeuteral inhaler let’s see what that does lol. Trying to get some singular. I’ve heard that works but if I’m not mistaken that takes a while to start to work


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

You can get a cheap blood pressure cuff from the drug store. It's kind of a must have if you're going to be running cycles. Now that I've had heart problems in the past, I check bp regularly; and if it starts to creep up, I can dial down whatever I'm on.

Problems associated with high blood pressure are heart enlargement, heart failure, arteriosclerosis, kidney failure, and plenty more fun stuff.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You can get a cheap blood pressure cuff from the drug store. It's kind of a must have if you're going to be running cycles. Now that I've had heart problems in the past, I check bp regularly; and if it starts to creep up, I can dial down whatever I'm on.
> 
> Problems associated with high blood pressure are heart enlargement, heart failure, arteriosclerosis, kidney failure, and plenty more fun stuff.


Ya that’s a good idea 
The ex was a nurse so she would check mine a few times a month manually. 

I don’t think my arms are big enough to need a large cuff but never measured my arms tbh. 
The one at the super market def felt a little snug before I hit start so it could be 

This paramedic chick wants to smash.. I bet I can get her to give me an EKG just for shits lol wouldn’t hurt to check out the heart rythm. I need to take advantage of that lol. 

I do have an app with a cardiologist in sep (I go once a year) just to get a heart check up


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Got my hands on an albeuteral inhaler let’s see what that does lol. Trying to get some singular. I’ve heard that works but if I’m not mistaken that takes a while to start to work


Albeuteral may open airways but it will also increase anxiety, heart rate and possibly BP. If you are having bad sides from tren, then it's the wrong drug for you. Don't force it by trying to mask the issues with other drugs.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Albeuteral may open airways but it will also increase anxiety, heart rate and possibly BP. If you are having bad sides from tren, then it's the wrong drug for you. Don't force it by trying to mask the issues with other drugs.


That’s actually a damn good point 
I used to use one as a kid and you are 100% right 
Thank you for bringing that up!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 20, 2022)

I hav


Texan69 said:


> Ya that’s a good idea
> The ex was a nurse so she would check mine a few times a month manually.
> 
> I don’t think my arms are big enough to need a large cuff but never measured my arms tbh.
> ...


Nurse grab the fat boy cuff for my MASSIVE sixteen inch arms. I’m going to say it’s safe to say you need the bigger cuff


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

Day 51 of Tren log…

Taking 120 mg/week

Feel stronger want to fuck everything and I look good (would you fuck me? I would fuck me). 

So far no sides. Well except for:
1) high blood pressure
2) I slept bad
3) I can’t breathe 

Is all this normal? I will continue on. Not complaining just logging my personal experience with Tren.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Ya that’s a good idea
> The ex was a nurse so she would check mine a few times a month manually.
> 
> I don’t think my arms are big enough to need a large cuff but never measured my arms tbh.
> ...


Interesting you bring that up, there is actually a little device available these days called "Kardia," and you can use it to give yourself a little mini ekg, it takes like 30 seconds. It connects to your phone and runs on an app. 

I'm not saying you should get one, because they're like $100. But for anyone with a history of heart rythm issues, they are pretty cool. I have one and use it frequently.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Ya that’s a good idea
> The ex was a nurse so she would check mine a few times a month manually.
> 
> I don’t think my arms are big enough to need a large cuff but never measured my arms tbh.
> ...


I also go once a year I'm genuinely happy you do as well


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Albeuteral may open airways but it will also increase anxiety, heart rate and possibly BP. If you are having bad sides from tren, then it's the wrong drug for you. Don't force it by trying to mask the issues with other drugs.


Thank you butch!!!!!!! I give this post 5 thumbs up! I am proud of you. I've been sayinf this for years but @TomJ ignores my post so everyone else does too


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> That’s actually a damn good point
> I used to use one as a kid and you are 100% right
> Thank you for bringing that up!


Are you a police man???


----------



## TomJ (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Thank you butch!!!!!!! I give this post 5 thumbs up! I am proud of you. I've been sayinf this for years but @TomJ ignores my post so everyone else does too


Awww I'm sorry. 

I'll try to give you more attention 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Awww I'm sorry.
> 
> I'll try to give you more attention
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I have been begging for it for crying out loud


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I have been begging for it for crying out loud



You're so needy


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You're so needy


I am. This is true.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Thank you butch!!!!!!! I give this post 5 thumbs up! I am proud of you. I've been sayinf this for years but @TomJ ignores my post so everyone else does too


I thought it was good but it didn't get much love. 😞


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Day 51 of Tren log…
> 
> Taking 120 mg/week
> 
> ...


Dude nice post! 
I don’t sleep bad actually get it right lol. 
Where am I complaining. I’m showing up everyday pushing through  it. This was a good attempt at humor. 
Thanks for trying. Bald bear bottom 69


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Dude nice post!
> I don’t sleep bad actually get it right lol.
> Where am I complaining. I’m showing up everyday pushing through  it. This was a good attempt at humor.
> Thanks for trying. Bald bear bottom 69


Christ. You’re a sensitive little bitch aren’t you. 

You said you had a hard time sleeping but I guess that was from the night shift. 

Blood pressure is serious. I wouldn’t fuck with that. And if 120 mg of Tren forces you to “push thru it” then Tren isn’t the right choice for you. Tren isn’t magic. 

You have a nice physique. 

Looks like Tarzan but you play like Jane with your sensitivity.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Just quit what?
> That’s literally not that high.
> 
> If your insinuating I’m freaking out. I’m just logging my first run at tren. Keeping an eye on important things like BP makes you sha I should just quit ? Actually feeling great other than getting winded like a fat asthmatic


152 is very high especially for someone who has never had high BP. Don't be an idiot.

PS- the advice on here is pretty solid. 120 mg of tren ace a week is a pretty low dose. You seem to be reacting with sides as if you are on 700 mg tren ace a week. I agree, you should forget tren.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 20, 2022)

@Bro Bundy your thoughts???????????????????


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> 152 is very high especially for someone who has never had high BP. Don't be an idiot.
> 
> PS- the advice on here is pretty solid. 120 mg of tren ace a week is a pretty low dose. You seem to be reacting with sides as if you are on 700 mg tren ace a week. I agree, you should forget tren.


Yessir hypertension is anything over 140.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I am. This is true.


My wife has to rock me to sleep while gently patting my butt.
We’re not needy we just know our worth buddy


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> My wife has to rock me to sleep while gently patting my butt.
> We’re not needy we just know our worth buddy


I tell my wife and kids how lucky they are too have me constantly. When we hang up the phone. When we walk out the door. After diner. I say I hope you guys have a great day and realize how lucky you are to have me. I also buy myself gifts on their birthdays because I deserve it


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Christ. You’re a sensitive little bitch aren’t you.
> 
> You said you had a hard time sleeping but I guess that was from the night shift.
> 
> ...


Typical cop personality 🐷🐷🐷🐷


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> My wife has to rock me to sleep while gently patting my butt.
> We’re not needy we just know our worth buddy


No joke I have slept holding my wife tits for going on 20 years 🤣🤣. I'm perfectly normal tho


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 20, 2022)

Aside from the high blood pressure, is your resting heart rate elevated or easily excitable? Those would be more signs your heart is stressed from the drug and would also correlate with your shortness of breath.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

If you’re having to “push through” because of the drugs then that’s not optimal. 
Same for if it’s effecting breathing or sleep.
How can you train as hard as possible if you’re having issues breathing?
If you’re not sleeping well then you’re not recovering as well as you would if you were. 
You’d get more out of either less or different drugs.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> 10 days into my blast with tren Ace. Ended up doing 120mg a week (40mg 3x weekly)
> 400 test c and 400 mast e
> 
> Strength is up already. Nothing crazy but have added a few pounds to all my lifts and or reps. Worked up to 130’s on db incline the other day. That is a Pr for me. Don’t laugh….
> ...


Excellent anecdotal log.
Try caber to lower prolactin levels and help finish cumming. 
Why the mast ?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Excellent anecdotal log.
> Try caber to lower prolactin levels and help finish cumming.
> Why the mast ?


Try caber? Do his bloods say that he needs to throw a problematic drug in there?


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Try caber? Do his bloods say that he needs to throw a problematic drug in there?


Point taken.
But I bet his prolactin levels come in high based on drugs and story.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Point taken.
> But I bet his prolactin levels come in high based on drugs and story.


I’ll bet you they don’t.  
That’s extremely rare on any dose let alone the small amount he’s running


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

Is the trouble climaxing necessarily a prolactin thing? What is the deal with that?


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Try caber? Do his bloods say that he needs to throw a problematic drug in there?


Everyone wants to chew cabers up like candy while they blast steroids meanwhile caber just silently eating away at your left ventricle 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 20, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> Point taken.
> But I bet his prolactin levels come in high based on drugs and story.


It’s only 150 mg/week of Tren. 

P5P or vitamin B6 if needed. 

Caber is old school Duchaine broscience. That shit needs to be put to bed.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Typical cop personality 🐷🐷🐷🐷


Dude the cop shit has been tossed around left and right. Try something diff
Fuck 12. ACAB doesn’t bother me . Literally get worried if I’m not getting shit about being a cop


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s only 150 mg/week of Tren.
> 
> P5P or vitamin B6 if needed.
> 
> Caber is old school Duchaine broscience. That shit needs to be put to bed.


On P5P! 
Estrogen is in range


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Everyone wants to chew cabers up like candy while they blast steroids meanwhile caber just silently eating away at your left ventricle 🙄🙄🙄


Who needs a left ventricle you got a right one too  don’t you ?


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> On P5P!
> Estrogen is in range


After your response to my cop comment I say estrogen is way out of whack


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Who needs a left ventricle you got a right one too  don’t you ?


This  has worked well for dick Cheney


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> After your response to my cop comment I say estrogen is way out of whack


So estrogen was actually a bit low….


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> So estrogen was actually a bit low….


Im watching boxing. What are you doing ?


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Im watching boxing. What are you doing ?


Watching gay porn
It’s actually two cops with big full mustaches


----------



## TomJ (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Watching gay porn
> It’s actually two cops with big full mustaches


Link?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


It’s home made


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Watching gay porn
> It’s actually two cops with big full mustaches





Someone said this will help with suction power.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 26539
> 
> Someone said this will help with suction power.


I hear if you put it on your weenie they’ll suck it longe r


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> I hear if you put it on your weenie they’ll suck it longe r


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 20, 2022)

On the next episode of, “Tren turned me gay”


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> On the next episode of, “Tren turned me gay”


The tren made me curious the power bottom twinks turned me gay


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Watching gay porn
> It’s actually two cops with big full mustaches


Ok that checks out


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Ok that checks out


Civil rights aren’t the only thing being violated….bend over lemme frisk you 
Naughty boy


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 22, 2022)

Up to 199 yesterday. Cialis keeping the blood pressure down a bit . Winded but not as bad…but fuck me tested positive for covid kicked my ass last night so there’s that. Fucking covid!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Up to 199 yesterday. Cialis keeping the blood pressure down a bit . Winded but not as bad…but fuck me tested positive for covid kicked my ass last night so there’s that. Fucking covid!!!



Shit that’s prob why your breathing has been off dude. I didn’t even think of that being a possibility. I live like covid isn’t out there and forget about it. Hope it passes quickly dude. Maybe the breathing stuff will subside after covid is gone. Cialis is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shit that’s prob why your breathing has been off dude. I didn’t even think of that being a possibility. I live like covid isn’t out there and forget about it. Hope it passes quickly dude. Maybe the breathing stuff will subside after covid is gone. Cialis is amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya could be lol. It came on like a freight train last night 103 fever… have not had any heat or sweeting sides from tren so pretty sure just a legit fever. Soaked my bed shits like a whore 
I too have been living like covid ain’t a thing. With all the people i touch and houses I go into each day I got it once last year and it was not too and. Whatever the fuck Strain this is not even lying this is the worst I’ve ever felt. 
Driving to one of our firehouses to get a medic to test me was a struggle turning my wheel was painful lol. Body aches like a bitch. 
At least I did taste still so snack time lol


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Ya could be lol. It came on like a freight train last night 103 fever… have not had any heat or sweeting sides from tren so pretty sure just a legit fever. Soaked my bed shits like a whore
> I too have been living like covid ain’t a thing. With all the people i touch and houses I go into each day I got it once last year and it was not too and. Whatever the fuck Strain this is not even lying this is the worst I’ve ever felt.
> Driving to one of our firehouses to get a medic to test me was a struggle turning my wheel was painful lol. Body aches like a bitch.
> At least I did taste still so snack time lol



Yeah man you pretty much have to live like that in your career. Lol bro it fucked me up when I had it, the body aches and joint pain was terrible. Glad you didn’t lose your taste. I think once you recover from this you’re really gonna love the tren and not have the worry as much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah man you pretty much have to live like that in your career. Lol bro it fucked me up when I had it, the body aches and joint pain was terrible. Glad you didn’t lose your taste. I think once you recover from this you’re really gonna love the tren and not have the worry as much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I hope so. Now it’s all adding up why it was kicking my ass. 
I do think a little of the shortness of breath and BP was from the tren. But that’s not unheard of but I think you are right prolly already had the Rona cooking up making everything worse


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 7, 2022)

Update not that anyone cares 
I’m one month in. Strength is up. I’m up to 200 pounds..a few pounds up but not as much as I’d like…prolly a diet thing. I’ve been stuffing my face

Still having shortness of breath like a bitch. Little bit of palpitations but I have a history of arrhythmia (PVC’s and PAC’s) I cut caffeine out and that got my blood pressure down to 130/80 still elevated but nothing crazy 

I’m doing 50mg EOD now. No other sides 
No anger issues if anything I’m happier. 
Sex is amazing on it lol, take forever to cum but fuck it.


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Update not that anyone cares
> I’m one month in. Strength is up. I’m up to 200 pounds..a few pounds up but not as much as I’d like…prolly a diet thing. I’ve been stuffing my face
> 
> Still having shortness of breath like a bitch. Little bit of palpitations but I have a history of arrhythmia (PVC’s and PAC’s) I cut caffeine out and that got my blood pressure down to 130/80 still elevated but nothing crazy
> ...


Good, sounds like a much better experience than before.  😄


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Good, sounds like a much better experience than before.  😄


Oh ya 100% lol


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Oh ya 100% lol


You haven't suffocated to death, that's always a positive.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You haven't suffocated to death, that's always a positive.


True and I’ve only smashed one questionable chuck… actually it was bad.. I got to a little bar maybe 2-3x a month for a few drinks the bartender knows me and he saw me take her home ran into him at the store the next week and he just started laughing lol 

But I will say this it seems you fuck like a beast on tren cause I got 3 baddies on my roster blowing my phone up for more lol 
I’m talking like baddies out of my league lol


----------



## GhostwR (Sep 7, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> True and I’ve only smashed one questionable chuck… actually it was bad.. I got to a little bar maybe 2-3x a month for a few drinks the bartender knows me and he saw me take her home ran into him at the store the next week and he just started laughing lol
> 
> But I will say this it seems you fuck like a beast on tren cause I got 3 baddies on my roster blowing my phone up for more lol
> I’m talking like baddies out of my league lol


I do agree that you fuck like a beast. I’m more a softer when it comes to sex, but when Im on tren (first timer started since 3 weeks) I liked the kind of agressive sex, and feel like a pornstar. I just don’t like the fact that it takes everything to cum lol. When I do, I feel like I might die 😂


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 7, 2022)

I’ve been fucking this and I take 2 hours to finish if i even finish.. she’s all like what’s wrong is it me… ya uhm sure honey lol 
She’s a lot of fun. 4”11.. she likes it rough 
Shit say no more I got a lot of aggression to take out lol. Hopefully I can keep it up when I’m off tren or else she will be disappointed haha


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 12, 2022)

Since cutting the caffeine out and cutting back on my Copenhagen blood pressure is under control, slightly elevated but not bad. Cardio is trash but I don’t feel like I’m gonna die now. Insomnia has kicked in, gonna add Zyquil in before I go to sleep. I’ve always been a heavy sweater so don’t notice any of that. Was able to bust in a reasonable time with that girl a few hours ago. 

Mood…my mood is better if anything. I feel happier, more confident. I’m a big joker I notice I’m funnier on tren. No anger outburst or weird thoughts. 

Scale…hasn’t moved much about 3-4 pounds im at like 33 days since starting tren 
I’ve been eating a lot but just not really gaining. Strength is up. Recovery is up. I don’t feel like I need rest days and I’ll admit I haven’t taken as many as I should so I may add in some more and see of that helps. Strength is up nicely. 

I’m gonna go another 3-4 weeks and up my dose to 300mg (50mg ED except for one day) that’ll put me at 300 up my carbs a little more and see what I can get the scale to do. 

Been taking P5P…I do have caber on hand in case. 

This pic was taken the other day. I don’t notice too much in the mirror tbh. Clothes are fitting about the same arms may be a little fuller. 

So far the takeaway from Tren Ace I got has been strength, better recovery and a good increase in my mood. All the guys saying they blow up on tren I’m waiting!  

Will try to eat more and actually rest 2 days a week and see what that can do with the increase in tren. If I can gain another 3-4 pounds in the next month I’ll take that as a win


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

Glad to hear things have improved. You’re looking shredded bro. Keep after it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 12, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> She’s a lot of fun. 4”11.. she likes it rough


Next to a girl 4'11, my dick would 'look' HUGE! 😂

As for blowing up on tren, it changes my metabolism quite a bit. I have to eat a fuck ton of carbs and drink a ton of water to keep the muscles full, otherwise I burn through the glycogen so quickly and look flat.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 12, 2022)

Lol she’s fun bro 
She says she likes to be my rag doll when I throw her around in bed lol 

Ya bro I feel like I’m trying to out eat tren lol 


Adrenolin said:


> Next to a girl 4'11, my dick would 'look' HUGE! 😂
> 
> As for blowing up on tren, it changes my metabolism quite a bit. I have to eat a fuck ton of carbs and drink a ton of water to keep the muscles full, otherwise I burn through the glycogen so quickly and look flat.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 17, 2022)

Scale isn’t moving but muscles are looking fuller and strength is going up. Eating so much I look pregnant. But no major issues so far. Mood and strength increase on tren is nice. Gonna extend another month and see what I can get the scale to do. Was 202 today.


----------

